# firefox-16.0.1_1,1 builds, but doesn't work



## ColdfireMC (Oct 26, 2012)

As the title says, firefox is not working once installed. When I start it, it throws a corrupted window and this on console


```
XError: X_ShmAttach: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 37 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 21 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 21 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 21 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 22 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 22 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 9 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 9 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 9 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 6 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 27 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 24 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 8 requests ago
XError: X_ShmPutImage: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter); 5 requests ago
```


it was compiled with the following options

```
DBUS
GSTREAMER
LIBPROXY
OPTMIZED_CFLAGS
PGO
OSS
QT4
```
my /etc/make.conf says


```
# added by use.perl 2012-10-19 10:24:59
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you run a custom kernel? Does it include these?


```
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
```


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am facing exactly the same problem .... after a fresh 9.1 install.
I didn't touch any kernel configuration.
 And found no solution for this.

Regards 

mahashakti89


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 27, 2012)

i do not remember changes to those flags, but i'm using POSIX style semaphores sem.ko.
anyway here is the build conf that i used for my kernel


```
#
# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64
#
# For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
# and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
#
#    http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html
#
# The handbook is also available locally in /usr/share/doc/handbook
# if you've installed the doc distribution, otherwise always see the
# FreeBSD World Wide Web server (http://www.FreeBSD.org/) for the
# latest information.
#
# An exhaustive list of options and more detailed explanations of the
# device lines is also present in the ../../conf/NOTES and NOTES files.
# If you are in doubt as to the purpose or necessity of a line, check first
# in NOTES.
#
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC,v 1.568.2.16 2012/09/26 09:22:28 kib Exp $

cpu             HAMMER
ident           STK

makeoptions     DEBUG=-g                # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
options         NFSCL                   # New Network Filesystem Client
options         NFSD                    # New Network Filesystem Server
options         NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
options         NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
options         MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
options         CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_RAID               # Soft RAID functionality.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         HWPMC_HOOKS             # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
options         MAC                     # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options         INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel
options         KDB                     # Kernel debugger related code
options         KDB_TRACE               # Print a stack trace for a panic
device          lindev
options         COMPAT_LINUX32
options         LINSYSFS
options         LINPROCFS
options         ENABLE_ALART
device          cpuctl
device          coretemp
device          ichwd
device          ipmi
device          smbios
options         X86BIOS
device          nvram
options         IPI_PREEMPTION

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
device          acpi
device          pci

(another device related configs)
```

and those SYSV option flags are present...

meanwhile, i have built firefox with gtk2 instead of QT4, but it performs pretty slow(i don't know why)...


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2012)

OPTMIZED_CFLAGS and PGO are not very helpful.  The second makes compiles take much, much longer.

As far as QT4, did you see /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20120527, which points to /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui/pkg-message?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello, 

Thanks for the answer, I read the message and put this :



> kern.ipc.shmall=32768
> kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
> kern.ipc.shmseg=1024



in /boot/loader.conf

but I am getting the same transparent window as before and the same error messages too.

Regards

mahashakti89


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 27, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> OPTMIZED_CFLAGS and PGO are not very helpful.  The second makes compiles take much, much longer.
> 
> As far as QT4, did you see /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20120527, which points to /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui/pkg-message?



i didn't see that message, i have left my machine alone when building.

once red that note,  i have passed those limits to kernel, but problems still there when i load www/firefox, same messages and errors. curiously, another ports compiled with kde4/qt4 GUI work fine.

well, i hope we will fix this


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2012)

Trying Firefox built without the QT4 option would show whether that is the source of the problem.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 27, 2012)

O.K.  I will give it a try, but ... after  a good night.

Regards 

mahashakti89


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 27, 2012)

Finally, I couldn't wait and rebuilt firefox without QT4-option, choosed GTK2, looks not so great on the KDE4 plasma desktop but it works ....

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 27, 2012)

*Final thoughts*

Like I said Firefox - built with GTK2 option instead of   for a plasma desktop more logical option QT4 - works ...
 And I tried to rebuild seamonkey which was failing for an other reason, it works too with gtk2 instead QT4.

Regards

mahashakti89


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2012)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> And I tried to rebuild seamonkey which was failing for an other reason, it works too with gtk2 instead QT4.



Are you able to get any of the extensions such as NoScript or AdBlock installed to Seamonkey? None of them or any of the themes want to install for me and haven't for the last 2-3 Seamonkey releases, though I don't have a problem with them installing to Firefox. I've got it installed on 2 different FreeBSD boxen and have the same problem with it on both of them.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 28, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Are you able to get any of the extensions such as NoScript or AdBlock installed to Seamonkey? None of them or any of the themes want to install for me and haven't for the last 2-3 Seamonkey releases, though I don't have a problem with them installing to Firefox. I've got it installed on 2 different FreeBSD boxen and have the same problem with it on both of them.



Sorry for answering so late ... Yes I was able to install both add-ons, and they are working.

Regards 


mahashakti89


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 28, 2012)

so, QT4 would be a broken option?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 28, 2012)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> so, QT4 would be a broken option?



I am pretty far from being an expert, but it looks like ... It was a fresh install ,I didn't play with obscure configuration options. 

Regards

mahashakti89


----------



## shepper (Oct 28, 2012)

Firefox is a moving target - 16.0.2 was released yesterday for what appears to be a significant security hole.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2012)

shepper said:
			
		

> Firefox is a moving target - 16.0.2 was released yesterday for what appears to be a significant security hole.



Seamonkey has a new release too, and goes from v2.13.1 to v2.13.2.


----------



## oops (Oct 29, 2012)

ColdfireMC said:
			
		

> XError: X_ShmAttach: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied); 8 requests ago


Try
`# sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1`


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Thanks, it helped*



			
				oops said:
			
		

> Try
> `# sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1`



It works after rebuilding of firefox with the qt4 otion, I read this in UPDATING, but it seemed to be a resolved bug, si I didnt pay attention to that notice.

Regards 

mahashakti89


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 29, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> OPTMIZED_CFLAGS and PGO are not very helpful.  The second makes compiles take much, much longer.



Are there any benchmark available?  Has either optimization affected stability for you?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 29, 2012)

mahashakti89 said:
			
		

> It works after rebuilding of firefox with the qt4 otion, I read this in UPDATING, but it seemed to be a resolved bug, si I didnt pay attention to that notice.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mahashakti89



now shows something, but menus are corrupted


----------



## oops (Oct 29, 2012)

As in "transparent"? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521582


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 29, 2012)

oops said:
			
		

> As in "transparent"? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521582



yeeeea, are transparent, and some fields and buttons are misplaced too. shows many errors on concole when this happens


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> Are there any benchmark available?



Probably, although I have not looked.  All I can say is that I never noticed any performance improvement from these.  What I did notice was that turning on PGO took a very long time to compile the port and used lots of swap.



> Has either optimization affected stability for you?



Not that I've noticed, although I have not tried either since deciding they were a waste of time.  OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS might be worth trying again, now that it has been eliminated as a source of this problem.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Probably, although I have not looked.  All I can say is that I never noticed any performance improvement from these.  What I did notice was that turning on PGO took a very long time to compile the port and used lots of swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed, although I have not tried either since deciding they were a waste of time.  OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS might be worth trying again, now that it has been eliminated as a source of this problem.



i let my pc alone when building, i'm almost whole day at university, so i always do make build && shutdown -p now  or place a limit of 3-4 hours, so building times are not critical for me and if it fails pc will go down some day :e

OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS is still in config file. some hours ago, QT4 has been marked as buggy, probably in a couple of days, libreoffice, will suffer the same with KDE4 option.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Probably, although I have not looked.  All I can say is that I never noticed any performance improvement from these.  What I did notice was that turning on PGO took a very long time to compile the port and used lots of swap.  Not that I've noticed, although I have not tried either since deciding they were a waste of time.  OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS might be worth trying again, now that it has been eliminated as a source of this problem.



This is far from objective, but on old hardware (Pentium M 1500MHz, 1GB of RAM,  AMD/ATI Mobility Radeon 7500) I think I see some gains. Scrolling seems smoother and faster and things just seems a bit snappier. This is with both PGO and OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS turned on versus both turned off.


----------

